# Ernie Sims III Detroit Lions & Caragan dogs



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

I had the opportunity to spend last Saturday with my friend Ernie Sims from the Lions since he was in town to play the Seahawks. Ernie is big advocate for our breed and donates his time to our cause any chance he gets. Ernie is a very down to earth guy that has a smile for everyone. We were taking pictures in Seattle across the street from his hotel and the security guard asked Ernie to call his son and wish him good luck in his all star football game, Ernie gladly did, took a picture with the guy and later called his son again and left an encouraging message.

So here are some of the pictures I took of Ernie and my fur kids.

Ernie & Hot Rod Lincoln









Ernie & Hot Rod Lincoln









Ernie & Passion









Ernie & Hitman









Ernie & JD









Ernie & JD









Ernie & Rece









Ernie & Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG How freakin cool is that and that Ernie is on our side, what a great guy and it's really cool he called that kid. Your dogs are gorgeous and I am in love with Hot Rod Lincoln


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

That is awesome, very nice kids too


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Ernie really loves his pets, he is into reptiles, horses, African exotics and of course dogs. His exotic cat sleeps with one of my dogs Junior.

Hot Rod says thanks, he is quite the character.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats cool and he is a brave man lol seatle is rough on its opponets! lol. i used to go to all the games when i lived there and we were hard on the teams and their fans! but since he is a Apbt fan he is cool in my book.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree Seattle fans are tough and very loud. no one was rude to Detroit fans that I saw, loud crowd but way nicer then Raider crowds :angeldevi


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

CCaragan said:


> I agree Seattle fans are tough and very loud. no one was rude to Detroit fans that I saw, loud crowd but way nicer then Raider crowds :angeldevi


Thats cuz Detroit isnt a threat. :rofl::rofl: WE SUCKKKK. But...thats awesome that hes sucha great guy!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

They did really well in the first quarter and then went down hill gradually. I think because of the new coaching staff/players it a new program. I wish them luck and always root for them. Detroit's fan base is huge I met people at the game from Canada, Montana, Detroit from all over, the game sold out.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww tell Hot Rod he can come visit me anytime, lol, all of your dogs are gorgeous, I have a special fondness for the rednose/red dogs


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

CCaragan said:


> I agree Seattle fans are tough and very loud. no one was rude to Detroit fans that I saw, loud crowd but way nicer then Raider crowds :angeldevi


It's that dang 12th man!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am the 12th man LOL all the way from Arkansas now!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was waiting for you to post this here  Ernie is such a nice man and really loves his true APBT's. Our breed has a great ambassador in him and of course he has killer dogs (ummm maybe that's because he owns Caragan dogs  )
I really loved training his dogs he was very sweet and would email to check in and say he missed them when do they get to come home! 
Great pictures Cheryl

PS Passion is the sexiest dog you have!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww what beautiful pictures!
ernie seems like a cool guy!
hopefully the team starts doing well someday....... bhahaha.
i dont watch sports!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel blessed Ernie has my dogs as he truly loves them, they sleep in his bed and when he is home from Detroit he plays with them all everyday. He keeps two in Detroit with him, I have been mentoring him.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa great lookig [email protected] though


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

You have Beautiful dogs. *Sigh* make my heart skip a beat every time. Some day....Some day. Haha I love that last picture btw.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look how tiny they look next him!!! Great pics!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures I'm glad he's on our side. I Love JD nice color very handsome face


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Just had to tell you again what a huge hitman fan I am. Everyone is looking great and I like the new layout on your site.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments JD and Hitman are little sweeties


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice pics gorgeous dogs is any one else seeing a detroit lions ad right now is that a coincidence or is that on purpose I'm just wondering because I've never seen a football ad on here before


----------

